# Sps slingshot



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

I just received my number 109 SPS slingshot today! I don't think I should even try to write a review at this point but more of just my first impressions! Well simply put it is just giddy satisfaction!! I was really surprised how small it was out if the box but after a couple hundred shots today I have to say it is just right. Really it is everything you would want out of a pocket slingshot! The workmanship is second to no one on the planet and I have some of the finest slingshots that money can buy! They are not cheap but if you can spring for it you will not be let down in anyway!!! Really big thumbs up!


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry I meant to post this picture with the original post!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You can't go wrong with an SPS Jim makes the best of the best.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Those are just gorgeous, one of these days I might have to give one of these a try.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Really nice looking SS!


----------

